# Has anyone fully recovered and just felt too different?



## TheDreamWalker (Oct 19, 2014)

So I've been on the road to recovery for the past few months. I've made huge strides and I feel like most days I'm 100% recovered. The problem is I've had DR and brain fog for so long that the world and all of my thoughts just seem so different to me now. My perception of the world seems to be more or less "correct" now, but since that perception has so dramatically changed over the past few months, I just don't feel like myself. It's like having DP without having DP, haha. Some days, believe it or not, I crave going back to my DP'd self, just to feel like I used to; to feel like "myself" again.

I was wondering if anyone who has recovered from DP has ever gone through this, and if so, does this feeling go away after awhile?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey TDW,

I've been making huge strides in recovery as well, though I'm around 85% to 90% I'd say. The sensation of feeling in my own body again is...confining. It's a strange mixture of comfort and uneasiness. I think if one has gone through such a radical change in their psyche, then nothing will ever "be the same as before". We must move forward, even if that includes "going back" AKA recovering. We are all growing as people and that we've gone through DP/DR makes us somewhat unique in our growth.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

One who suffered for 10 years from anxiety, dp, depression said that it's a part of recovery. The normal feels strange and apprehensive. You are like in the middle of two. Don't give it attention and with time, it will fade away like other symptoms.

Like I understood, the feeling of strangeness is going away slower that other symptoms of anxiety, but we should treat it the same, by doing nothing and ignoring it, and it will subside.

I'm in recovery too, and I feel very strange, but i'm not giving it attention.


----------



## alicecr (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello, I'm in the same boat as you, it's a weird feeling, it doesn't feel so unreal, but still doesn't feel right, just a bit off. I'm doing the same as sunjet, ignoring it and moving forward.

The hardest part is the thoughts that come with it, the doubt and the what ifs, but is all part of the recovery. At this point, when it feels so close, is when you have to stay calm and don't try and push the last steps, so you don't get frustrated.

In all of this, I guess, patience is key.


----------

